# Hawaiian Norfolk Pine vase's



## Kalai (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi everyone, sorry I have not posted very much recently but since I am a fulltime woodworker I get busy sometimes, I have been working on a order of 50 Koa bowls, I have about another week of work and then they should be done but I had to take a break from the bowls and I turned 6 Norfolk Pine vases and this is 3 of them, the other 3 are almost done. the tallest vase is 8 inches tall and 5 inches in diameter.  When I do vases with Norfolk Pine I use a gloss polyurethane finish on them to bring out the color, I will be doing some bowls out of Norfolk Pine and I will be soaking them to make them translucent and I will post pics of those too.  Well back to work, aloha.

Chris


----------



## RonSchmitt (Oct 18, 2008)

Very nice work chris, I really like the middle one with the eyes that look back at you.


----------



## gketell (Oct 19, 2008)

Those are awesome, Chris!!

GK


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful job Chris . I really like the one in the middle .


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 19, 2008)

Amazing wood and color.  I really like these vases.  Nice finish and if you need anyone to test to see how they work. You can send me one and I'll try it out for you.LOL


----------



## toolcrazy (Oct 19, 2008)

You do some beautiful work. Those are gorgeous.


----------



## angelofdeath (Oct 19, 2008)

absolutely awesome....I got a buddy out there now and am always hoping that he might stumble across some of that awesome wood.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 19, 2008)

Those are beautiful.


----------



## PaulDoug (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice job, that one in the middle looks like it is giving the "evil eye" to someone!


----------



## JimB (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome work.


----------



## Kalai (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi everyone, thanks for the comments.  I like Norfolk Pine because it is easyer to get than Koa wood and it looks nice too.  Most of my customers like the when I do it so it looks like eyes, like the one in the center.  Thanks again and aloha.

Chris Kalai
www.koawoodhawaii.com


----------



## ahoiberg (Oct 22, 2008)

da kine!


----------



## fernhills (Oct 22, 2008)

You guys, all you do is make me wanna quit woodworking,  b/c  i`ll never learn it all. Nice job.


----------



## tim self (Oct 23, 2008)

Very nice, love the color too.


----------

